# How to get Specific Field to Print in Bold in Query, please?



## PurrSent

Running Windows 10 21H2 (19044.2251)
MS Access 2019

I have a *Query *in Access.  Very simple, Names & Addresses, for labels.  I would like to be able to *print 'Town' in BOLD *when printing.  Is there an 'easy' way to achieve this, please?

Many thanks


----------



## Micron

Only if the table field is Long Text (Memo) type and formatted as rtf. At least that's what you'd need to do to see such results in a form, and if I recall correctly, it should work in a query also.
EDIT - to clarify, you'd need to bold that text in the table.


----------



## PurrSent

Thanks @Micron
I've changed the field (Main List) to Long Text and changed the format of that field to rtf.   Then I've gone to the Main Table and changed the text of the first few, in that field, to Bold.  

Unfortunately, when using Word 2019 Mail Merge (Labels) it still shows non-bold in that field so obviously won't print bold.

I really appreciate you trying but this just doesn't have the desired effect.  Thanks very  much, though


----------



## Joe4

You did not mention there was a Mail Merge involved originally.  That is a very important detail!

I do not think formatting carries over on Mail Merges, so I think any formatting must be done on the Word side (in the Mail Merge template), not the Access side.
See here: Change Mail Merge Formatting of Merge Fields in a Word Document


----------



## Micron

Joe4 said:


> You did not mention there was a Mail Merge involved originally. That is a very important detail!


No kidding! If you're going to use bold font to emphasize something, it would help if that was relevant.


PurrSent said:


> I have a *Query *in Access.


----------



## PurrSent

My sincere apologies.  I should have known better than to mistakenly not include the fact I was using Word for MailMerge to labels.  I fully appreciate how that makes a significant difference to my query.  I feel suitably guilty for not giving the full details I needed to.

However, the post from @Joe4 included a link to document regarding formatting Merge Fields, which I did read and managed to get the bold formatting I wanted.  I have no idea if your suggestion, @Micron, had any effect on the outcome, to be honest, but I certainly thank you for your help too.

I've marked the post of Joe4's to be the solution but recognise that Micron also had significant input.

Thanks guys for your help.  Again, sincere apologies for mistakenly omitting vital information.


----------

